# Sick Marimo Ball



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

So I rescued this poor moss ball from rotting away in a pet store. It has become Victor's favorite plant, he likes it even more than his Java Fern! But the poor Marimo has big brown spots on it, so I'm not sure what to do. I've placed the biggest brown spot upwards, hoping that would encourage growth. Would it be best to try to let the moss ball heal, or would it be better just to pick it apart? I would hate to tear it up and ruin it's roundness though :-(

Any advice on how to care for the algae-balls? Thanks in advance! :-D


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Pick it off. Instead of using the plants nutrients to revive the dead part, it can use the energy to make new algae


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Will that destroy the ball's shape? Or will it grow to fill in the holes?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

well is it a huge brown spot?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

It's probably about an inch long... the ball is maybe 2 to 3 inches??


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

It has one or two more brown spots besides that one as well.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I know that they can be pulled apart and reshaped into smaller balls. You could take off the dead parts and reshape it. It might take a while to reshape, but it might be healthier in the long run. GL!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I decided to tear it into smaller pieces and roll it into a bunch of mini-balls! I'm crossing my fingers and hoping they grow this way... But I think I'll still buy another big one, my betta misses it, he was sleeping under it and everything!


----------

